# Psyllium Husk Capsules



## pip x (May 10, 2011)

Hi Sorry this is so long, but need to explain and get some advice. Finally ive come off the Amitryptiline. 50mg per night. Been on them for the past 3-4 years. I have always suffered constipation with monthly bouts of diaorreah. Had a colonoscopy done 20 years ago and a barium enaema 9 years ago after suffering abosolutely terrible rectal pain which crippled me.(no bleeding) They found i had internal piles. I have always suffered from anxiety and have always been a bit of a hypochondriac. When the diaorreah started getting to a weekly event and i had no social life with not knowing when it was going to happen my GP recommended the ammis. Great it stopped it completely. However over the years it has made the constipation considerably worse. I have suffered terrible rectal pain almost constant for the last 3 years or so and had the rectal spasms which wake me at night. A GP said i was so constipated and that was the reason that i had these terrible pains. Every morning was a nightmare, with the gas, stomach pains and backache etc until i was relieved. Sometimes i would not go for 3-4 days maybe longer and even then i was not emptying myself. For probably the past year I have also had some leakage after a bowel movement. I think i have wiped myself thoroughly, but if i wipe myself later in the day, there is always something there. Each time i tried to come off the ammis I had such terrible withdrawals that it was easier to start them again. Anyway, One morning i had had enough. I started on the fibergel and started lowering the ammis slowly and got down to 1 per night and saw my Gp. She recommended that i take 2 sachets a day and some senna at night to clear the backlog. I stopped the ammis. After the first few nights things were great. I was going each morning. I got diaorreah one day which i think cleared me out thoroughly. I stopped taking the fibregel and senna after about a week. I had the awful withdrawals from the ammis but fought my way through them. After stopping the fibregel i decided to start taking Psyllium husk capsules. 2 3x per day and have taken acidophilus capsules not regularly, for the last 6 months anyway so continued with these also. 2 x daily. (dont know whether they have actually done anything) This was about 2.5 weeks ago. For probably the last 10 days or so, i was going pretty much normal,Solid stools and no stomach pain with hardly any rectal pain at all. It was great. However the last weekend, i did not empty my bowels at all. Still no pain though. Monday morning i felt the urge and it was like trying to pass a football. Had rectal pain all that day. Tuesday it was very soft, but not diaorreah. Wednesday marbles and Thursday and today very soft again. The rectal pain is still there slightly. What is going on? Is it the Psyllium husk and maybe i am taking too much. I am starting to feel anxious again and know that this isnt helping. Im not sleeping properly at night either which the ammis really did help with and when i do im starting to dream about my bowel habits and what they should and shouldnt look like.


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

I take psyllium husk powder and it is recommended by the suppliers only 2 teaspoons per day. It works very well.


----------



## pip x (May 10, 2011)

rhonalomey said:


> I take psyllium husk powder and it is recommended by the suppliers only 2 teaspoons per day. It works very well.


 Hi Thanks for replying. Ive been using the H & B capsule ones which says 2, 3 x per day. Im possibly taking too much then. Ive decided to give them a rest for a few days and see how i go. Am still gonna take the acidophilus capsules x 2. I guess its just trial and error as with most things. Its strange how for about 10 days i was fine. No pains especially in the rectum and no bloating or wind and now since Monday its all flared up again.Ive also decided to stop drinking coffee and pepsi. Only have about 4 cups per day, but i have read that coffee and chocolate can escalate the mucus and loose stools.I dont know anymore. You would have thought that after having IBS for the last 20+ years i would have grasped most of it by now. Crazy.


----------



## roberts29 (Oct 8, 2011)

pip x said:


> Hi Sorry this is so long, but need to explain and get some advice. Finally ive come off the Amitryptiline. 50mg per night. Been on them for the past 3-4 years. I have always suffered constipation with monthly bouts of diaorreah. Had a colonoscopy done 20 years ago and a barium enaema 9 years ago after suffering abosolutely terrible rectal pain which crippled me.(no bleeding) They found i had internal piles. I have always suffered from anxiety and have always been a bit of a hypochondriac. When the diaorreah started getting to a weekly event and i had no social life with not knowing when it was going to happen my GP recommended the ammis. Great it stopped it completely. However over the years it has made the constipation considerably worse. I have suffered terrible rectal pain almost constant for the last 3 years or so and had the rectal spasms which wake me at night. A GP said i was so constipated and that was the reason that i had these terrible pains. Every morning was a nightmare, with the gas, stomach pains and backache etc until i was relieved. Sometimes i would not go for 3-4 days maybe longer and even then i was not emptying myself. For probably the past year I have also had some leakage after a bowel movement. I think i have wiped myself thoroughly, but if i wipe myself later in the day, there is always something there. Each time i tried to come off the ammis I had such terrible withdrawals that it was easier to start them again. Anyway, One morning i had had enough. I started on the fibergel and started lowering the ammis slowly and got down to 1 per night and saw my Gp. She recommended that i take 2 sachets a day and some senna at night to clear the backlog. I stopped the ammis. After the first few nights things were great. I was going each morning. I got diaorreah one day which i think cleared me out thoroughly. I stopped taking the fibregel and senna after about a week. I had the awful withdrawals from the ammis but fought my way through them. After stopping the fibregel i decided to start taking Psyllium husk capsules. 2 3x per day and have taken acidophilus capsules not regularly, for the last 6 months anyway so continued with these also. 2 x daily. (dont know whether they have actually done anything) This was about 2.5 weeks ago. For probably the last 10 days or so, i was going pretty much normal,Solid stools and no stomach pain with hardly any rectal pain at all. It was great. However the last weekend, i did not empty my bowels at all. Still no pain though. Monday morning i felt the urge and it was like trying to pass a football. Had rectal pain all that day. Tuesday it was very soft, but not diaorreah. Wednesday marbles and Thursday and today very soft again. The rectal pain is still there slightly. What is going on? Is it the Psyllium husk and maybe i am taking too much. I am starting to feel anxious again and know that this isnt helping. Im not sleeping properly at night either which the ammis really did help with and when i do im starting to dream about my bowel habits and what they should and shouldnt look like.


----------



## roberts29 (Oct 8, 2011)

USE FIBAFIT CAPS ITS WONDERFUL PRODUCT.. BUY IN FROM WWW.FIBER-UP.COM


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

Dont worry aboutthe mucus it doesnt mean anything too much psyllium will make you very bloated and gassy. I also dont know any more about food, sometimes I think it is all food and simply eating is the problem, so I eat everything except fatty foods and raw vegs. Keep to very small meals often.


----------



## pip x (May 10, 2011)

rhonalomey said:


> Dont worry aboutthe mucus it doesnt mean anything too much psyllium will make you very bloated and gassy. I also dont know any more about food, sometimes I think it is all food and simply eating is the problem, so I eat everything except fatty foods and raw vegs. Keep to very small meals often.


Hi rhonalomey Thanks for the help again. I know what you mean about eating. I know that if i done eat i feel better. I dont eat fried or fatty foods.Ive not had any psyllium since Thursday eve just to see if this is what is causing it. Kept to the acidophilus capsules 2 x per day. Not sure if they are doing anything though. Ive not been no.2s today. I know that i am getting anxious again now about the mucus and rectal pain. Im not sleeping through worrying i suppose. I keep checking myself to make sure nothing has leaked out again and worrying about going no.2. I get like this and keep trying to calm myself down. But its hard when your heart feels as though it is going to break through your chest. Its strange how i felt so much better for around 2 weeks. No pains no gripes and going more or less normally, then after not emptying my bowels all last weekend and then feeling like i was passing a football on Monday morning it has started it all off again. I dont know what to do now. I also know i should stop googling my symptoms as it always shows the worst and makes me more anxious. I forgot to mention that when i had the bad crippling rectal pain 9 years ago it was found i had internal hemmies. My GP at the time said he wouldnt advise an op but to try to control them. I suppose i must have controlled them for a few years and now for the past 3 years instead of trying to deal with the constipation issues i took the ammies because of the weekly diaorreah which obviously made the constipation worse. Is there anything else you take.


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

Never heard of ammis, what are they. Drink lots of water,hemmies are notm usually a big problem you can have them treated not like IBS. Mucus is nothing even normal stomachs have mucus. Dr needs to treat your anxiety, lots of take amitrypilene.


----------



## annapurna (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been taking psyllium husk mixed in almond milk and it's moderately helping me. I have to take with a stool softener and senna right now during my current flare. Anyway, what is your diet like? Can a food you are eating be triggering your symptoms? I also recommend taking a probiotic such as Ulimate Flora Critical Care rather than just acidophilus capsules. That might help your gut regulate itself.


----------



## pip x (May 10, 2011)

rhonalomey said:


> Never heard of ammis, what are they. Drink lots of water,hemmies are notm usually a big problem you can have them treated not like IBS. Mucus is nothing even normal stomachs have mucus. Dr needs to treat your anxiety, lots of take amitrypilene.


Hi again rhonalomeyThe ammis is short for amitryptyine. I was on them for about 3 years altogether, with hardly any breaks. Whilst they are great at sorting out the diaorreah side they do tend to make me very constipated. Which is why i stopped taking them about a month ago now and trying to get my bowels more or less normal. (whatever that is). I am trying to not be so anxious. I did notice last week when very busy with family and having a great time that my symptoms were not so bad. Especially the rectal pain. However it has started to creep back. I am now trying to not focus too much on emptying my bowels. If i go thats good, if not, i am trying not to get so uptight about it. The trouble is i think that i should be going every day when i dont think that i have ever done that in my life.I do still get the feeling that my backside is wet and when i check it is only a tiny bit of yellowy brown, as if ive not wiped myself properly when i know that i have. Is that just remnants of the mucus. My GP told me after a barium and sigmoid about 9 years ago now that he wouldnt advise me to have an op on the hemmies and to try to control them myself with diet etc. This worked for about 5 years and then the pain started creeping back again. I hear mixed reports about the ops for them, so unsure as to whether i should go down that route.


----------



## pip x (May 10, 2011)

annapurna said:


> I've been taking psyllium husk mixed in almond milk and it's moderately helping me. I have to take with a stool softener and senna right now during my current flare. Anyway, what is your diet like? Can a food you are eating be triggering your symptoms? I also recommend taking a probiotic such as Ulimate Flora Critical Care rather than just acidophilus capsules. That might help your gut regulate itself.


Hi annapurna Thanks for you reply. My diet is not that good, however i dont eat fried or fatty foods. I dont eat much veg and i know that i definately do not drink enough.My symptoms seem to ease when i dont eat. What are the ulimate flora critical care and can you buy them in England? I will give anything a go.


----------



## annapurna (Oct 11, 2011)

You should be able to find it at a natural foods store or through Amazon.co.uk


----------



## dixiegirl (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks


----------

